# Nasal valve collapse



## peglmrohen

Has anyone coded a nasal valve collapse repair?  CPT 30465 codes a septoplasty w/repair of vestibular stenosis, but how do I bill when the only procedure performed is the valve?:

Thanks,
Peggy


----------



## Candice_Fenildo

CPT guidelines state that 30465 is repair of vestibular stenosis. I dont recall it stating anything about Septoplasty.


----------

